# Good dovetail jig



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

I need a jig for doing a few drawers and will likely use this a bit. I've seen the PC, Leigh, Rockler. All different types.

What would be the best bet?


----------



## mpsprunger (Apr 22, 2013)

I like my Porter Cable. The learning curve is going to take time for any of these. Once youve matched the correct bit w/ the comb, the depth is cut is correct, the side stops adjusted and the pins are tight ,you will be very proud of yourself


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Can the porter cable do variable pins/tails?


----------



## JimmyB1775 (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a rockler. It's decent. They have the fancy pins/tails templates for offset and unique spacing.


----------



## jkinoh (Mar 16, 2013)

I was in the shop about an hour ago, staring at a Porter Cable model 7116, 24" jig that I bought probably 5 years ago. I watched the video that came with it and that's about it. Still in the box. Interested? The bad thing is that it weighs a ton. Well, maybe not quite a ton, but a lot.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I have a porter cable 4216. It doesn't do variable. It works good for drawers except for the mini template - that's just a waste. I also have the Leigh Super 18. It does variable. It's nice. Not sure it's worth the money I spent on it, but it's nice. I had an old Craftsman. It didn't do variable, or much of anything for that matter.

In your search don't just think "blind dovetails for drawers" - ask yourself what else you're going to do. Not all of them do through dovetails and eventually you'll want to try those if you don't decide to go the hand-cut route.

EDIT: They make them in 12, 18, 24, ++ lengths. If you're just going to be doing blind dovetails for drawers then ask yourself when is the last time you saw a 24" tall drawer before you decide to shell out an extra couple hundred bucks for the luxury.


----------



## jkinoh (Mar 16, 2013)

I sent these links to lateralus819, but figured I may as well post here too. This is probably the only tool I ever bought that has never been used. Had to make a quick decision as to buy it or not, and for a decent savings. I did, and it's still in the box, and has been for 5+ years. I have made many drawers, but typically use a box joint I have always used and like, and never wanted to take the time to do dovetails.

There are five pages. Just change the number from 1 to 5 on the url.

http://www.nashportohio.com/Jig1.html

How much? Good question. Haven't decided. Make an offer (realistic). I have a second floor to my shop with plenty of storage space! I did pull video out and watched after I bought it. Could be an issue finding, but I know it's here somewhere. Probably still in the VCR (that's never used…anyone want to buy that?!!)


----------

